# Megadeth - Oshawa



## fretboard (May 31, 2006)

GIGANTOUR
FEAT. MEGADETH
With Special Guests ... Motorhead, Volbeat and Lacuna Coil
Tuesday, February 7th at 6:30pm 
General Motors Centre, Oshawa, ON


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

fretboard said:


> GIGANTOUR
> FEAT. MEGADETH
> With Special Guests ... Motorhead, Volbeat and Lacuna Coil
> Tuesday, February 7th at 6:30pm
> General Motors Centre, Oshawa, ON


No other Canadian dates for this one?


----------



## fretboard (May 31, 2006)

Right - my bad;

*GIGANTOUR 2012* Tour Dates:

*DATE*
*CITY*
*VENUE*
 
 
 
 
Thu
2/2
Quebec City, QC 
Colisee Pepsi Arena
Fri
2/3
Montreal, QC 
Bell Centre
Sun
2/5
Kingston, ON 
K-Rock Centre
Tue
2/7
Oshawa, ON 
General Motors Centre
Wed
2/8
Hamilton, ON 
Copps Coliseum
Thu
2/16
Saskatoon, SK 
Prairieland
Fri
2/17
Edmonton, AB 
Shaw Conference Centre
Sat
2/18
Calgary, AB 
Big 4 Building
Mon
2/20
Abbotsford, BC 
Abbotsford Ent & Sports Centre


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

You won't find a bigger head-banger crowd than in Oshawa.


----------



## Petey D (Sep 8, 2011)

Checked out the Gigantour a couple of years ago in T.O. Great show, even if you're not a metalhead (which I'm not,) absolutely worth checking out.


----------

